# 8-string death metal?



## ArnoldHablewitz (Aug 17, 2013)

Can anybody recommend any bands utilizing 8-strings for the real brutal stuff? I like Pyrithion, Allegaeon, Beyond Creation, but I'd like to hear more.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 17, 2013)

Portal use 8 strings.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 17, 2013)

Beyond creation


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 17, 2013)

The latest Pestilence.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Aug 17, 2013)

Archspire


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 18, 2013)

Rivers Of Nihil is in F#, WFAHM too


----------



## infernalreaper (Aug 18, 2013)

All Shall Perish
Black Crown Initiate
Whitechapel??
Divine Heresy
Ion Dissonance?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 18, 2013)

Disfiguring the Goddess, not actually 8 string but there is the low E or F or whatever. Also Infant Annihilator with low E on a 7 string. Deathcore, though.


----------

